# Foster mom needs help in Northeast IN



## marah1115 (Mar 11, 2011)

I am in Northeast Indiana.A friend of mine was awesome and stepped up and fostered cats from her local shelter.She has 10 fosters and as you can imagine she is having a difficult time now finding them homes.Could you ladies please share this and please lets help her find these cats good homes.She is only a manager at a quick mart so to have that many cats is probably financially challenging as well as a bit physically exhausting as well...trying everything I know to help her.........https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.3541908881449.117943.1684277192&type=3


----------



## Venusworld21 (Oct 23, 2012)

Kudos to your friend for helping so many. I had 14 fosters at once not too long ago (plus my five permanent kitties) and man does that grocery bill add up fast!

My question is, why does she have to find them homes on her own? Generally with my shelter fosters, I just keep them until the kitties are old enough for adoption, then they go back to the shelter and the shelter finds them homes. I can advertise for them, but since they're owned by the shelter, the shelter screens new homes and collects any adoption fees. 

If she's trying to find them homes on her own, what adoption fee is she asking? Perhaps it's a bit high? Also, this is just not the greatest time of year to look for homes. People are spending money on presents rather than new pets. I've had a bit of trouble finding homes for my current private foster batch. I've only placed 4 of the 6 kittens in the last 3 weeks. Normally I'd have had them all placed within a week or two, tops. I blame the holidays. 

I'll share her page, but I'm out in Washington, so not sure how much help it will be. Maybe someone knows someone though


----------



## jadis (Jul 9, 2011)

I was going to ask also, is she fostering through an organization, and what does the org do to find them homes? Are they on petfinder? I work with a rescue group and most of our adoptions are through petfinder, and some also through weekend adoption events at Petco.

Those cats look very adoptable to me, in our rescue white cats go fast and any color kittens go fast. If she is fostering on her own, maybe she could get a local rescue to help, do a courtesy listing on petfinder or let her bring them to an event. 

Also if she is fostering through the shelter she should ask about food and litter donations, maybe people have donated things the shalter can't use?

If you don't have a good support network, people to vent to or even swap around fosters that don't fit in, it can be really hard. The other foster parents and people I've met are what make rescue work fun.


----------



## marah1115 (Mar 11, 2011)

Hi Ladies!
Yes she is fostering through a local shelter but we live in a small area and she is having to kind of do it on her own the shelter is No kill and they are full as well...bad thing about living in a small town not as many people ie not as many homes ...I think they are saying free to good home at this point but they do screen...and I will ask if she has petfinder ads up..(think I might have once before...forget)Thanks for the input and the suggestions


----------

